# Dùng máy hút bụi đúng cách sẽ giúp tiết kiệm điện



## tibodinh (26/11/21)

Dùng máy hút bụi đúng cách sẽ giúp tiết kiệm điện Nếu muốn sử dụng máy hút bụi an toàn, máy hút bụi công nghiệp khô ướttiết kiệm điện, bạn hãy học ngay những mẹo vặt hữu ích sau đây. Chọn đúng loại máy công suất phù hợp với công việc, không gian sử dụng 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Đây là vấn đề rất quan trọng để đảm bảo tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ. Mỗi loại máy có thiết kế và giá máy chà sàn đơncông suất khác nhau, vì thế, khi chọn mua bạn nên tham khảo sự tư vấn của người bán hàng để chọn máy cho phù hợp. Máy hút bụi có rất nhiều loại, gồm máy hút bụi dân dụng, máy công nghiệp, máy mini, máy cầm tay,... Vì thế, cần có sự tham khảo và lựa chọn cho phù hợp, không nên chọn máy có công suất quá lớn so với diện tích cần làm sạch, bởi như thế khi máy hoạt động sẽ không làm việc hết công suất, gây lãng phí tiền bạc và điện năng. Lưu ý trước mỗi lần sử dụng máy Kiểm tra động cơ máy, nếu khả năng bôi trơn của máy kém và bàn chải bị mài mòn quá nhiều sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng lực hút của máy kém đi, thời gian vệ sinh bị kéo dài và gây ra lãng phí điện năng. Kiểm tra và đảm bảo túi lọc đã được giũ sạch. Nếu túi chứa đầy bụi, chúng sẽ lấp mất đường gió, giảm lực hút, khiến máy phải hoạt động nhiều hơn và tiêu tốn nhiều điện năng hơn. Thay thế ngay nếu túi chứa bụi bị rách, nếu không bụi sẽ chui vào làm kẹt ổ bi, suy giảm cách điện gây hỏng động cơ. Kiểm tra an toàn bên ngoài dây dẫn điện, ổ cắm, phích cắm. Trong khi sử dụng Phải luôn kiểm tra đường gió, miệng hút, ống mềm và lỗ đưa gió, không được để vật cản lấp những bộ phận này. Cần thường xuyên kiểm tra trục và ổ trục của động cơ, xem độ bôi trơn và mức độ bị mài mòn của bàn chải điện. Nếu bôi trơn kém hay bàn chải bị mài mòn nhiều thì sức hút của máy sẽ giảm. Để máy làm việc liên tục (khoảng 2 - 5 phút hãy ngắt điện một lần, dừng 1 phút rồi cho máy hoạt động trở lại) vì khi hoạt động trong một thời gian dài máy sẽ rất nóng, gây ảnh hưởng đến động cơ, làm thất thoát nhiệt năng. Không sử dụng máy để hút các vật đang có nhiệt cao và kim loại sắc nhọn. Nếu hút phải các vật có nhiệt cao sẽ làm cho động cơ bị nóng lên đột ngột, hay hút phải các kim loại sắt nhọn sẽ phá hỏng bị cả động cơ. Những điều nên tránh Không dùng máy hút bụi có điện áp 100V-AC vì khi hoạt động ở điện áp này, công suất máy tỏa ra rất mạnh nhưng lại không chắc là bụi được hút một cách hiệu quả nên dễ gây lãng phí điện năng. Không dùng máy trong giờ cao điểm, điện năng cung cấp rất yếu và dễ gây chập điện có thể làm hỏng máy và gây nguy hiểm. Tuyệt đối tránh hút những vật có thể tích quá to so với máy. Không dùng máy hút bụi ở những chỗ ẩm ướt, vì hơi nước và độ ẩm sẽ làm giảm độ cách điện của động cơ, làm rò điện, gây nguy hiểm cho người sử dụng. Không bao giờ chạy máy đến cuối của sợi dây (gần ổ cắm) để rút ổ cắm trên tường khi máy đang hoạt động. Điều này sẽ gây ra phụ kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệp một hồ quang điện làm hỏng giắc cắm. Trên đây là những mẹo vặt hay dùng máy hút bụi tiết kiệm điện, an toàn, hiệu quả.


----------

